# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Vreemd gevoel in been

## VVJ

Ik heb soms op willekeurige tijdstippen (gemiddeld éénmaal om de 2 dagen)een vreemd gevoel in mijn been. dit gevoel duurt min 30 seconde maar op begin bijna heel de dag al lijk ik er minder en minder last van tehebben. nu dit gevoel kan ik moeilijk beschrijven. het lijkt wel(met een korreltje zout genomen) een lichte elektrische stroom die in het midden van mijn bil zit samen gepaart met een lichte verlamming. toen ik het de eerste 2 dagen had had ik het bijna constant en leek de "pijn" tekomen van mijn onderrug aan mijn rechtse kant. voor mijn werk hef ik veel zware dingen alleen of met twee (van dingen van 20 kilo tot over de 170kilo.) dus had ik al bang dat ik begon tesukellen met mijn rug. maar de pijn trede pas op na een verlengd weekend en voor dat ik iets gehoffen had. en ironisch genoeg treed de pijn alleen op als ik stap. en niet als ik zwaarder inspanningen doe zoals heffen, lopen, of bukken. en ook niet tijdens rust.

----------


## treiske

dat gevoel ken ik maar ik hef geen zware dingen en heb het ook snachts als ik mijn been verleg ik kan die steken tot een 30 a40 keer per dag wel krijgen

----------

